# Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee



## -Lichtgestalt- (7. Dezember 2011)

Servus an alle Fischerkollegen,

erstmal etwas zu uns: Wir sind 4 Angelkollegen, aus Oberbayern und haben für nächsten Juni eine Wochentour auf der Ostsee "Angelkatamaran MS Störtebeker" gebucht. 
Da wir in unserer Heimat, gewässerbedingt, nicht so oft zum Pilken kommen (im bayrischen Meer gibts leider keine Dorsche) betreten wir nächstes Jahr Neuland.

Ich habe mittlerweile schon einiges gelesen, aber es ist immer Rute und Rolle, Schnur und Köder getrennt. 

Wir selbst wissen nicht, welche Rutenstärke/länge, Rollengröße, Schnurstärke und Köder wir fürs Bootsangeln in der Ostsee benötigen. 

Ich z.b. hätte noch eine 80g Hechtrute, welche ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen werde. 
Dazu benötige ich nun noch eine salzwasserfeste Rolle und Schnur. Dies ist aber erstmal nebensächlich.

*
Wichtiger ist:
Wir alle benötigen eine passen Pilk-Komplett-Kombo. 
Man liest viel von verschiedensten Penn, WFT, Cormoran,...-Ruten und Rollen, aber seltenst mit WG-Angaben und Rollenangaben*. ;+
Da wir nicht jeden Tag am Meer fischen sollte sich die Kombo in einem Rahmen von 150€-200€ liegen.

Zu den Ködern:
was werden im Sommer für Systeme gefischt, welche und vor allem wie viele Pilker benötigt man #c 
Wie kann man, außer Pilken, noch erfolgreich auf Dorsch fischen?


Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Antworten und werde natürlich auch ein Feedback geben, was wir uns zulegen werden und wenn die Reise vorbei ist auch einen Bericht schreiben.


Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Hias


----------



## hans albers (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

moin

viele fragen..
kann leider nicht alle beantworten , 
aber ein paar tips:

wenn schon pilkkombo , würde ich zu penn raten
(zb.overseas pilk+sargus 3000)
oder jede andere rute bis 80-120 g wurfgewicht
rolle 35-40mm 100m,metall, frontbremse.

die hechtrute würde bei leichter drift auch gehen,
zb. als drop shot(nur mit grösseren gewichten)
oder zum jiggen.

ausserdem kann man auch eine naturköder rute (wattwurm)
als tote rute fischen, mit laufbleimontage und nachläufer vorfach, 
diese jedoch mit wg 100-300 g, oder höher
(platte und wittling)

zubehör sei noch zu erwähnen:
-alte lappen,eimer,messer, zange
-ne mütze/hut sonnencreme sonnenbrille
-gummihose und stiefel
-pilker 50-100g versch.farben
-pilkvorfächer mit beifänger(twister schwarz/rot)
-gummifische und/oder-schwänze für dropshot
-heringspaternoster
-ersatzschnur
-windjacke

greetz
lars


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Moin... 
Die "Störtebeker" fährt ja ausschließlich in dänische und schwedische Gewässer... Da hätte ich auch Probleme mit der Gerätewahl und würde wahrscheinlich auch alles Mögliche einpacken  
Fragt doch mal beim Käppen nach, in welchen Tiefen geangelt wird. Grobe Angaben helfen da schon weiter! Danach lässt sich das notwendige Geschirr wesentlich besser bestimmen und hier können konkrete Empfehlungen gegeben werden.
Ich denke aber, mit einer "Lightpilke" um 150 g WG mit 3 m Länge, einer passenden Stationären (falls Du mit Multi nicht klar kommst, sonst eine um 250 m/0.35 mm Mono) und einer 8 kg Geflechtschnur kommst Du klar.


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Vielen Dank Jungs, 

das hilft mir schon gut weiter!!

Ich werd mal nachfragen, wo wir hinfahren und dann nochmal eine Rückmeldung geben. 

Habe mit einem Bekannten gesprochen, der schonmal mit besagtem Schiff unterwegs war. 

Er meinte: Ne Light-Pilk sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben. Er hat die Overseas light-pilk vorgeschlagen. Dann noch ne "Hechtrute" mit 80-90g (fürn Spaß) und ein zwei Teleruten mit 150-200g fürs abendliche Auslegen auf Plattfische. 
Die Rollen sollten, fürs Pilken, zwischen 3000er und 4000er gewählt werden. Das würde bei den Penn Rollen, der Sargus 3000 bzw. 4000 und bei der Slammer 260 bzw. 360, bedeuten. 

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Slammer und Sargus erklären, außer dass die Sargus besser aussieht? 


Ich werd schonmal beginnen mir ein paar Geräte anzusehn :vik: 

Angelzeug kann man eh nie genug haben.


Merci nochmals!

Hias


----------



## Multe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Die Slammer ist stabiler gebaut und hat eines der besten Bremssysteme. 
Aber die 260 ist viel zu leicht - es sollte dann doch schon die 360er sein. Normal fährt die MS Störtebeker zu dieser Zeit in den Langelandbelt und da kannst du im Juni schon mit Großdorschen bis 20kg rechnen *wenn du die richtige Technik und die passenden Köder anwendest*. 
Zu Telerute würde ich dir auf keinen Fall raten, dann lieber mit der Pilkrute auf Platte angeln, denn das geht mit der Overseas Lightpilk ganz gut.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Harrie (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Die Slammer ist ne tolle Rolle, nur gefällt mir die Schnurverlegung nicht. Ich fisch seit drei Jahren ne Sargus 5000 in der Ostsee und am Gelben Riff ohne Probleme.

Pilker kann ich dir die Danmark-Blitz von Blitzpilker empfehlen,sind gut&günstig und sehr fängig.

Als Beifänger fische ich Twister in 8cm in Schwarz/Rot-Japanrot und Motoroil

Ich hoffe konnte dir ein wenig weiterhefen


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Ich stimme der Penn Sargus 4000 (Salzwaserbeständig) zu
und als Rute würde ich dir die Balzer 71° Baltic Sea empfehlen, die ich selbst fische. 

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rut...zer-edition-im-12-71-north-baltic-sea-165.htm
Neben dem geringen Gewicht ist sie in 2,85m und 3,20 auch im Forum oft als super Rute beschrieben. Das WG ist nicht wie angegeben 165gr, sondern liegt weit drunter, also im Breich Plus 100 gr. Also genau was du brauchst.

Fern ab der Küste ist sie als Hechtrute gut einsetzbar.

Als Schnur würde ich Preis/Leistungsmäßig eine 15er oder 17er PowerPro empfehlen. Mit einer 17er Fireline habe ich aber auch keine Probleme gehabt.

Ich fische in den Sommermonaten gerne mit Jigs/Gummifisch  mit ca 60-80 gr und darüber angebundenen Twister in knall rot.
JIG/Gummifisch ist wie beim Zanderangeln gemeint nur ne Nummer Größer/Schwerer.
Ansonsten ist der Sandeelköder von Savagegear ein echt klasse Köder auf Dorsch. Für viele ein Geheimtipp.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SALTWATER-SANDEEL-LURES-17CM-BLUE-SILVER-/110689928367?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item19c5a244af


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hallo, erstmal Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung mit dem Störtebecker rauszufahren. In meinen Augen das beste Schiff auf der Ostsee.
In der Regel angelt man rund um Langeland, dieses jahr waren wir 2 Tage ende Juni drauf und haben gefangen das die Arme schmerzten. Unser persönliches Mindestmass haben wir auf Gaffgröße heraufgestezt weil wir nicht mehr wussten wohin mit den Filets (250 Liter waren voll). Viele Fische zwischen 65 und 85 cm.
So, nun zur Ausrüstung. Persönlich fische ich auch die schon o.g. Balzer Baltic Sea in 2.85m und ich persönlich möchte nichts andres haben. Für mich eine der beten Ruten auf dem Markt, die zudem miot ca. 100 € noch sehr bezahlbar ist. Mit der Rute machst du nun mal garnichts falsch. Die anderen fischten von ABU Yabei (20-70 gr.), über Shimano Lesath (bis 100gr.) bis hin zu Handmades (Avatar Full Contact, Blechpeitsche) auch alles Ruten um die 80 gr. WG. Als Rollen kamen bei uns typischerweise 4000er dran (einer sogar ´ne 2500er Stella), aber fast alles Rollen außerhalb deines Budgets (Stella, Taurus, Cabo). In der Preisklasse bis 100,- € qwürde ich dir zur ABU Sorön STX40 raten, haben ich selbst (mit der Balzer Rute) schon einige hundert Dortsche mit gefangen und kann ich nur empfehlen. Erstaunlich was dies kleine Röllchen alles kann.
Also mein Preistip bei einer 200,- € Combo: Balzer Baltic Sea 165 und ABU Sorön STX40.
Das gute, die beiden Teile kannste auch gut auf hecht zum Spinnfischen einsetzen. Ich nutze die Rute auch viel zum führen von etwas größeren Gummis.

Zu dem oben beschrieben Sandeel. Die habe ich auch, aber die Dinger haben selbst dieses Jahr überhaupt keinen Dorsch gebracht. Ich dachte die Teile könnten funktionieren, sind aber das Geld nciht wert!

Ach ja, im August 2012 bin ich auch mal wieder 5 Tage auf dem Störtebecker. Freu mich jetzt schon riesig drauf.


----------



## zappalot (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hallo!

Also wenn Du bereit bist 300 Euro zu investieren, um eine Kombo zu haben, mit der Du auch nett im Bodden auf Hecht und Zander (natürlich auch anderwo) fischen kannst, empfehle ich Dir die von Welsfaenger genannte Rolle mit einer Antares Monster 285h.
Die beste Spinnrute, die ich je in der Hand hatte und auch noch erschwinglich(um 200 Euro bei einem guten Dealer).
Feinfühlig schnell und absolut ausgewogen. Das faktische Gewicht von etwa 260g kommt aufgrund des sehr abgestimmten Verhältnisses vom Blank zum Handteil zustande. Fühlt sich absolut leicht an und bequem an.

Mein Tipp!!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## funcarve (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

meine Empfehlung für die Ostsee aus eigener Erfahrung:
- YAD Cleveland 50-180g ca.90,-€
- Daiwa Exeller 3500 ca.90,-€
- Schnur Tufline XP 9kg in Gelb in US gekauft (Preis schwankt)
Gruss funcarve


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Vielen vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips!

Ich zieh jetzt mal los und schau mal, ob mein Angelhändler die ein oder andere der besagten Ruten im Laden hat.

Bin schon gespannt. 

Meine Favouriten sind im Moment die Penn Overseas Light Pilk und die Balzer Baltic Sea. (Macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob ich ne 2,75m -Balzer/2,85m -Penn oder ne 3,00m Penn/3,20m Balzer nehm) 
Bei den Rollen bin ich noch recht sehr unschlüssig. 

Kennt einer den Unterschied zwischen der normalen Overseas und der Overseas Pro.


Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

würde aufgrund der besseren Balance zur 285er greifen.


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Ich interessiere mich auch fürs Ostsee-Pilken, bin aber (als bisher reiner Süßwasser Spinn-, Match und Feeder-Angler) überzeugter Monofil-Fan!

Kann man auch 30er oder 35er Mono an straffer, schneller Rute an der Ostsee nehmen?


----------



## anbeisser (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hallo nach Bayern !

Als Rute empfehle ich eine BlackStar CM PILK von Cormoran mit einem Wurfgewicht von 90-150g & 3-3,30m Länge.
Die Ruten sind echte Dampfhammer.
Habe selbe eine Solche und Sie hat schon etliche Umfaller tadellos überlebt.
Wenns günstiger sein soll ,empfehle ich eine Cormoran Red Pilk oder Black Star Pilk (ohne Fuji Ringe) mit 90-150g und 2,70m-3m Länge.
Mit einer 80g  Rute würde ich nur als Ersatzrute bei Windstille bzw. wenig Drift fischen.
Als Rolle empfehle ich eine Daiwa Caldia 3000 oder 4000 (ca 130€) oder wenns etwas günstiger sein soll auch eine Spro Passion 740 oder  BlueArc.(40-60€)

Als Schnur würde ich nur noch zur Geflochtenen greifen.
Nicht zu Dick , eine 0,15 Powerpro von Spro hat gut 9Kg Tragkraft und reicht für Ostseedorsche vollkommen aus.
Dickere Schnur kostet nehmlich Weite und erhöht den Schnurdruck.
Geflochtene Schnur auch deshalb,weil man einfach besseren Köderkontakt hat.
Wenn Sie z.B. mit 0,35Monofil 30-50m auswerfen liegen bei 20m Wassertiefe schon 50-70m Schnur im Wassser und Diese hat dann schon eine beträchtliche Dehnung.Köderkontakt ist dann nur sehr schwerr zu fühlen.
Und Köder bzw. Grundkontakt ist eine Grundvorrausetzung zum Fangerfolg.

Zur Montage:
Hauptschnur mit salzwasserfestem Einhänger.
Dann folgt ein ca 1-1,5m langes Vorfach aus 0,55mm Fluorcarbon mit 1-2 ca 30cm Seitenarmen ebenfalls aus FC Material mit  Twistern.(Japanrot  & Rot-Pink sind fängig)
am unteren Ende des Vorfachs wieder eine Einhänger an dem der Pilker eingehangen wird.
Ich empfehle aber als Anfänger erstmal nur einen Twister mit Pilker zu nehmen bzw. damit man das Gefühl für die Köderführung am Grund bekommt, erstmal nur mit Pilker zu fischen.

Bei den Pilkern ist es so eine Sache,der Eine nimmt Billigpilker für 1-2€ aus dem Baumarkt,der Andere schwört auf teure Pilker von Eisele für 7-8€.
Das muß man sich ausprobieren.
Bei den Billigpilkern würde ich vorher auf jeden Fall die Zugkrafthaltigkeit der Springringe testen.
Einfach mit 2-3 Pilkern in den Drilling des zu testenden Pilkers einhaken und mit Gefühl ruhig etwas stärkermal dran ziehen.
Biegt sich dann der Drilling zu leicht auf und reisst der Springring,Diesen gegen bessere aus dem Angelladen vor Ort austauschen.
Ein guter Dorsch wäre sonst 101%tig verloren gegangen ...

Tip:Luresaver Sprengringe mit entsprechender Tragkraft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL6eOmcmG8Qhttp://www.jerkbait.com/product_info.php?info=p1055_ULTIMATE-NITI-LURESAVER-20-lbs---gro-.html
Hauptschnur 0,17 (11Kg) Vorfach auch 11Kg und Luresaver mit 10Kg Tagkraft

Wichtig ist auch die richtige Form zum entsprechenden Wetter,Wassertiefe,Drift und Licht.
z.B fische ich fast nur mit Blitzpilkern von Potschka (4-6€) 
bei ruhiger See und Sonnenschein mit dem selbsttaumelden Stint mit 50-80g in den Farben Gelb-Grün,Blau-Grün-Silber , Orange-Kupfer ,Bau-Silber oder nur Silber.
Bei mehr Wind mit dem Spitzkopf oder dem Modell "Kiel" weil Dieser schneller Unten ist. Die Drift sorgt dann zusätzlich fürs taumeln bzw. die Verführungswirkung.
Bei dunklen Witterungsverhältnissen haben sich für mich dunklere Pilker und bei Sonnenschein grellere Farben als fängiger erwiesen.
Das muß man sich ausprobieren.

Manchmal beissen die Dorsche oder oft auch die wohlschmeckenden Wittlinge nur auf die Beifänger.
Dann den Pilker z.B.100g-125g Spitzkopf(ein altes Ding oder Birnenblei) nur als Gewicht ohne Drilling nehmen.
Diese Methode ist auch auf Hängerträchtigen Seegrund empfehlenswert,da es durch den fehlen Drilling keine Hänger mehr gibt.
Oder wie schon beschrieben,einen passenden Luresaver Sprengring verwenden.

Ich würde erstmal so 3-5 Vorfachmontagen
5-6 Kiel
5-6 Stint
5-6 Danmark
in 80-125g in Rot-Orange,Orange Kupfer ,Orange-Gelb ,Blau-Silber ,Silber
mitnehmen
Dazu vielleicht noch 1-2 Heringspaternoster

Dazu noch einen Reelinghalter für die Rutenbefestigung,einen kräftigen Fischtöter,ein Bandmaß oder Zollstock und ein scharfes Filetiermesser.
Empfehlenswert ist auch eine kleine Pilkerbox und Vorfachtasche sowie eine Schürze zum Filetieren.

Merke auch noch:

Immer so leicht wie möglich und so schwerr wie nötig Pilken.
Der Köder muß verführerisch "IMMER" am Grund gefischt werden.
Beim Biss den Fisch herranpumpen  d.h. Fisch ohne Kurbeln herranziehen ,dann Rute nach Unten und bis die Schnur wieder straff wird kurbeln.
Das ist erstmal für einen selber leichter und schont die Rolle.
Das Ganze wiederholen bis der Fisch an der Wasseroberfläche auftaucht.
Dorsche bis 40-45cm können meist ausgehoben werden.Bessere Exemplare von der Besatzung mittels Kescher oder Gaff an Bord befördern lassen.

So,genug geschrieben ...

Achso hier noch ein schönes Video zum Dorschfang von der Ostsee bis nach Norwegen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_MYm3RhtYs

Petri Heil und viel Freude auf der schönen Ostsee wünscht
der Anbeisser


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit normalen Rollen aus? Kann ich auch eine Black Arc 4000 mit an die Ostsee nehmen. Was passiert mit Süßwasserrollen, wenn ich sie im Salzwasser benutze.

Beste Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

mit wasser abspülen, alles gut


----------



## Dingsens (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Moin,

fische auch seit einiger Zeit die Black Star CM Pilk in 3m/40-125gr. und kann nur sagen geiler Stecken!
Ich würd sie allerdings ne Nummer leichter (40-125gr.) wählen.
Erstens ist das für die Ostsee völlig ausreichend und außerdem kannst du die in heimischen Gewässern eher "zweckendfremden". 
Ich zumindest habe noch nie über 100gr. geangelt auf der Ostsee. Und falls es doch notwendig sein sollte,dann wird eben nur abgelassen.
Ist nur so ne Meinung von mir,kann jeder sehen wie er möchte.
Nichts desto trotz ne schöne Rute,die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

Grüße von der Ostsee...


----------



## Chiforce (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> mit wasser abspülen, alles gut



mit Süßwasser am Abend, und am Ende der Tour nochmal schön "einlegen" :m


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hey Leute, 

sich selbst beschenke ist doch immernoch am schönsten :-D 

grad noch recht zum fest. 

jetzt wird noch ned balzer baltic sea bestellt, oder ne overseas.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hey schöne Rolle, aber pass auch das du nirgens mit bügel gehen stößt. Mein Vaters is irgentwo angeblich mal irgentwo gehen geschlangen, aussagen vom Händler. Dabei hat sich der Bügel verzogen und die Rolle gibt bei jeder 5 Pilkbewegung schnur frei. Umtauschen wollten die sie aber nicht komischer weisse, ist ja eingen verschulden obwohl die noch garantie hat. Ich werd mich jetzt mal dierkt an Pure fishing wenden. Aber mal im ernst ich hab mir den Bügel ganau angeguckt bei meiner 560 und bei mein Vater 260 sieht der bügel genau so aus wie bei seiner 360. Mal sehen wenn meine das auch macht dann war das meine Letzte rolle von Penn dann bleib ich lieber bei Shimano.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Ja nee, ist klar. Da der Service von Shimano ja auch soo gut ist. 
Wenn eine Firma n guten Service hat, dann purefushing!
Und bei eigenverschulden gibt's nunmal keine Garantie !


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hey, ich hatte noch nie Problem shimano. Aber mein Vater hat die Rolle maximal 3mal gefischt und ist nirgent wo gegen gestoßen das weiss ich weil ich immer mit war, sonst würd ich das ja total verstehen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

So, die Ausrüstung ist komplett! Habe mir eine Balzer Baltic Sea 165 in 2,85m geholt. Dazu gabs eine Penn Slammer 360 und eine 0,17er Spiderwire Code Red. Ne dicke Box mit Pilkern habe ich auch schon.

Etwas skeptisch bin ich dann doch noch. 

Die Rute finde ich toll, habe aber Sorgen, dass ich bei diesem dünnen Blank die Fische nicht über die Reling heben kann. Die 0,17er finde ich auch sehr dünn und hab noch keinen Zugkrafttest gemacht. Meint Ihr, dass die Schnur ausreichend ist. Dass ich die Dorsch damit hochpumpen kann macht mir keine Sorgen, aber bei Hängern habe ich so meine Bedenken. 

Was meint Ihr dazu? 


Beste Grüße

und einen guten Start in die neue Saison.

Hias


----------



## tonnetto (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*



-Lichtgestalt- schrieb:


> So, die Ausrüstung ist komplett! Habe mir eine Balzer Baltic Sea 165 in 1,85m geholt. Dazu gabs eine Penn Slammer 360 und eine 0,17er Spiderwire Code Red. Ne dicke Box mit Pilkern habe ich auch schon.
> 
> Etwas skeptisch bin ich dann doch noch.
> 
> ...



Prima damit kannst du sicherlich in Nord Norwegen angel gehen. #q leider für unsere Ostsee über dimensioniert. Oder wolltest du die dorsche schlagen?? sorry aber es ist oft so das vielen tipps nicht oft zu nutzte sind.
Als erfahren Ostsee und Norwegen Angler kann dir nur folgendes dazu sagen. So leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig.

für die ostsee reicht immer deine Hechtrute oder light pilk bis 120-160 gr. und eine 4000 rolle, mit geflochten schnurr., geflochtem weil besser kontakt hast.. und vorfach aus monofil 60 mm.

Für die westliche ostsee gilt: pilker ohne drilling, und 2 beifänger Rot/schwarz.,  Rot, orange. 

Für die ostliche  Ostsee, nur pilker keine beifänger!!!

es hat damit zu tun das die dorsche anderes fressen.


Für naturköder angelei gilt: rute und rolle wie oben, gleich montage wie westliche ostsee.. plus einzeil hacken am pilker mit wurm.!!!! und damit wirst du immer erfolg haben.

Viel erfolg ein Gruß Tonnetto


----------



## Dingsens (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

tonnetto:
Und was bitte hat er dann mit ner Baltic Sea 165 falsch gemacht,wenn ne Lightpilk bis 160gr. deiner Meinung nach reicht? |kopfkrat
Lichtgestalt:
Jetzt mal mein Statement als *KÜSTENBEWOHNER *und *"OFTBOOTER"*:

Mit dieser Kombo bist du absolut auf der richtigen Fährte und wirst ganz sicher viel Spaß auf der Ostsee haben!
Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Schnur,die packt das locker und mit 1-2 Metern Monovorfach hast du auch guten Schutz gegen Durchscheuern.
Rolle paßt ebenfalls super und ist der Belastung und dem Salzwasser absolut gewachsen. Außerdem paßt sie ganz gut an den Stock,den mein Bootsnachbar beim letzten Mal hier bei uns vor Warnemünde übrigens auch gefischt hat. Die angegebene Obergrenze von 165gr. würde ich eh nicht ausreizen an deiner Stelle,denn es ist meist empfehlenswert ein paar Gramm drunter zu bleiben.
Und nein,manchmal reicht ne Hechtrute eben *nicht *auf der Ostsee,da heftige Unterströmungen oft dazu führen,dass du weit über 100gr. fischen mußt.
Mit meiner Black Star CM krieg ich das zwar noch halbwegs hin,ist aber manchmal grenzwertig,so dass werfen dann meistens nicht mehr drin ist.

Also kurzum,alles gut und passend für deine Zwecke.

Petri und Grüße von der Küste...


----------



## Chiforce (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Die 0,17 Spiderwire Red hab ich letztes Jahr auch durchgehend auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch gefischt, absolut keine Probleme, die Schnur macht das problemlos mit, aber kontrollier immer die ersten Meter wegen Verschleiß und ganz besonderes Augenmerk auf gute Knotenverbindungen (z.B. Bimini-Twist).

Und hochwertige Wirbel/Einhänger, die keine "unrunden" Ringe haben, an die du knotest, ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Knoten an den verchromten Ringen (glatte, glänzende  Oberfläche) besser halten, ich hab den Verdacht, daß sich der Knoten da besser "setzen" kann, und nicht wie bei matten oder brünierten durch die oberflächenreibung beim "fester werden" beschädigt wird.

Ein Fingerling zum Schutz der Zeigefingerkuppe ist bei ganztägigem Pilken auch Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Franky D (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*



Dingsens schrieb:


> tonnetto:
> Und was bitte hat er dann mit ner Baltic Sea 165 falsch gemacht,wenn ne Lightpilk bis 160gr. deiner Meinung nach reicht? |kopfkrat
> Lichtgestalt:
> Jetzt mal mein Statement als *KÜSTENBEWOHNER *und *"OFTBOOTER"*:
> ...


 

|good: so schauts aus als einsteiger kombi für den von dir angegebenen bereich vollkommen ausreichend ich selbst fische meistens eine 3m shimano Speedmaster mit einem Wg von 100g und einer 12er-14er geflochtenen und das klappt super mit dem heben brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen für alles größeres gibt es entweder ein kescher oder gaff an bord mit dem der fisch sicher gelandet werden kann somit wünsche ich euch viel spaß und gute fangaussichten für euro tour#6

zur ergänzung um die knoten sicher hinzubekommen würde ich dir persönlich zu den no knot adaptern raten damit hast du kaum tragkraftverlusst und musst auch nicht erwig rumtüddeln


----------



## tonnetto (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*



Dingsens schrieb:


> tonnetto:
> Und was bitte hat er dann mit ner Baltic Sea 165 falsch gemacht,wenn ne Lightpilk bis 160gr. deiner Meinung nach reicht? 1|kopfkrat
> Lichtgestalt:
> Jetzt mal mein Statement als *KÜSTENBEWOHNER *und *"OFTBOOTER"*:
> ...




ja dann.. jeder seins.. wenn du damit erfolg hast.. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:..


PS: wurf gewicht.. und pilk gewicht... interessant was du für neue theorien hast.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

@tonetto

sach mal was schreibst du denn da für´n Quatsch.
Die Baltic Sea 165 überdimensioniert ?? Ich glaube du hast die Rute noch niemals live gesehen ? Empfiehlst aber ´ne Light-Pilke ? Also wenn es eine geile Light-Pilke gibt dann die Baltic Sea.
Ne Slammer 360 ist zu groß, aber eine 4000er Rolle empfehlen ??? Eine Slammer 360 wiegt 360 gr., genausoviel wie eine Aspire 4000, und mit SIcherheit schon eine gute Wahl. 
Und ´ne 17er Spiderwire passt auch schon ganz gut. OK, ich hätte keine Spiderwire genommen, aber grundsätzlich ist die schon OK.
Selten so einen kpl. schwachsinnigen Beitrag gelesen.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Ach ja, mal nebenbei, ich nutze die Rute auch als schwere Hechtspinne. Das optimale WG liegt zw. 30 -100 gr. bei der Rute.


----------



## Dingsens (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Na ja,weiß auch nich so recht. 
Hatte bisher immer angenommen,dass das angegebene Wurfgewicht auf ner Pilkrute aussagt,welche Pilkergewichte ich damit werfen kann.
Da muß ich wohl was falsch verstanden haben! #c
Da muß ich doch glatt nochmal zum Angelgerätehändler und fragen,wie sich das genau verhält mit den Angaben auf ner Angelrute. |kopfkrat

Und übrigens: Baltic Sea=Baltisches Meer=*OSTSEE*


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Sorgen dass die Rute ein zu hohes Wurfgewicht hat, hatte ich eh nicht. Ich dachte eher zu gering. 
Das angegebene Wurfgewicht von 165 ist sicherlich machbar, aber nach den heutigen "trocken"-würfen würde ich das max. WG zwischen 100 und 130 schätzen. Über 130g würde ich nicht voll durchziehen, aber sicherlich ist auch das machbar. 

Mit der Spiderwire kenn ich mich noch nicht wirklich aus. Welche Schnüre fischt Ihr beim Pilken? 


Schöne Grüße

Hias


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

unterschiedlich fische eine 12er powerline einer 14er power pro 17er spiderwire sowie 17er fireline die aber ausschließlich zum jiggen


----------



## welsfaenger (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Stroft Typ 3 und 4, TufLine 0.15, Penn kg Cast 0.12


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Ab morgen ist bei mir in der Nähe die Hausmesse meines Angelladens. Da werd ich mir die Stroft Schnüre mal genauer ansehen. 

Noch eine Frage, die nicht wirklich zum Thread-Titel passt:


Welche Filetiermesser benutzt Ihr für eure Dorsche? 


Schöne Grüße

Hias


----------



## Franky D (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

zum einen das teflon beschichtete mit blauen griff von marttini kommt aus finnland und zum anderen ganz einfache dick ausbeinmesser sind beide super scharf und besitzen eine lange schnitthaltigkeit sowie gute nachschärfbarkeit


----------



## Franky (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

seas mattes, ;-)
das empfohlene marttiini habe ich mir auch kürzlich zugelegt und kann nur zustimmen!
es bleibt weniger dran kleben als am normalen stahl. in 19 cm länge ist es auch nicht zu kurz und lässt sich noch gut handhaben.


----------



## Multe (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Hier gibt es die Profimesser. Sehr schnitthaltig und günstig.#6#6#6
http://www.visfileren.nl/       --- Webshop ---
etwas besseres hatte ich noch nie.#6#6#6


----------



## Gambolputty (3. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Pilkrolle, Pilkrute, Schnur und Köder für die Ostsee*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie eure Tour letztes Jahr gelaufen ist. Spaß und Erfolg gehabt?


----------

